# 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates!



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi folks.
For some reason







, since yesterday I've received a flurry of IMs asking where we are with our GT28RS BT development. Though firm numbers and production are still about a month away, I'm happy to post in this forum where we currently are and where we're headed.
Our goal at VF has always been to offer expertly-engineered products with attainable and clearly-defined upgrade paths. With that philosophy in mind, we're looking to offer our 2.0T FSI upgrade packages in (at least) three different flavors:
*Stage One:* GIAC 91 octane software + CAI (+ exhaust and I/C extra-cost options). Output and price TBD.
*RS/S:* GT28RS turbo + VF cast manifold + injectors + rail pump + GIAC 91 octane software (+ exhaust and I/C extra-cost options). 300-whp, $5250 retail.
*RS/R:* RS/S + rods and pistons (for increased strength and lower compression) + I/C. Currently, we're consistently achieving 350-whp and 310 lb-ft of torque at the wheels.
We have RS/S and RS/R cars undergoing long-term testing.
On another note, we're about to undertake a project series with VWvortex that wil cover each and every VF/GIAC engine upgrade package along with suspension, brakes, interior and exterior upgrades (and anything else I can talk Nik into doing







). Basically, we plan to go nucking futs and try to outdo the (in)famous Project X series.
This is the most fun I've had in years








_Modified by [email protected] at 11:20 AM 10-20-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:22 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

You'll be hearing from me soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (not shylo)*

does the cost in stage 2 and 3 include the parts necessary to re-route the DV or is the dv located in the compressor house similiar to the stock turbo?


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi folks.
For some reason







, since yesterday I've received a flurry of IMs asking where we are with our GT28RS BT development. Though firm numbers and production are still about a month away, I'm happy to post in this forum where we currently are and where we're headed.
Our goal at VF has always been to offer expertly-engineered products with attainable and clearly-defined upgrade paths. With that philosophy in mind, we're looking to offer our 2.0T FSI upgrade packages in (at least) three different flavors:
*Stage One:* GIAC 91 octane software + CAI (+ exhaust and I/C extra-cost options). Output and price TBD.
*Stage Two:* GT28RS turbo + VF cast manifold + injectors + rail pump + GIAC 91 octane software (+ exhaust and I/C extra-cost options). 300-whp, $5250 retail.
*Stage Three:* Stage two + rods and pistons (for increased strength and lower compression) + I/C. Currently, we're consistently achieving 350-whp and 310 lb-ft of torque at the wheels.
We have Stage Two and Three cars undergoing long-term testing.
On another note, we're about to undertake a project series with VWvortex that wil cover each and every VF/GIAC engine upgrade package along with suspension, brakes, interior and exterior upgrades (and anything else I can talk Nik into doing







). Basically, we plan to go nucking futs and try to outdo the (in)famous Project X series.
This is the most fun I've had in years








_Modified by [email protected] at 11:20 AM 10-20-2006_

Injectors are included? I was under the impression that the FSI injectors were crazy-expensive. Like on the order of $1k/ea.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (munky18t)*

interesting.....very interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Vee-aR-6ix)*

Brad... still waiting for my stage 2 box


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Basically, we plan to go nucking futs and *try to outdo the (in)famous Project X series.*
This is the most fun I've had in years









 
I like the way this sounds.


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

Brad and VF = Rock Stars
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (J. Moss)*

do the stage 2 and 3 support the dsg?
what cars are these for? i.e. jetta/gti/gli/a3/passat/a4?


_Modified by D.Passat00 at 8:01 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_does the cost in stage 2 and 3 include the parts necessary to re-route the DV or is the dv located in the compressor house similiar to the stock turbo?

Yes, we use our own BPV and it will be included in the kit(s).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Vee-aR-6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-aR-6ix* »_
Injectors are included? I was under the impression that the FSI injectors were crazy-expensive. Like on the order of $1k/ea.

Yes, injectors are included.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (D.Passat00)*

At this point we haven't tried these upgrades on a DSG-equipped car, but most of the info we've collected suggests that DSG isn't up to these power increases.
Still, we intend to find out for ourselves








Initially, this kit will be available for the transverse applications, but our longitudinal app will be available soon after.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

Thats really good...
It SHOULD get the competition started







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When is the release again ??


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Stage Two: *GT28RS turbo* + VF cast manifold + *injectors + rail pump* + GIAC 91 octane software (+ exhaust and I/C extra-cost options). 300-whp, $5250 retail.


Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And look! Thre's fuel stuff there that other sl_ap_pe_r_'s have said do not exist








I think a lot of people are anxious to see the first turbo kit with real fueling solutions!!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
And look! Thre's fuel stuff there that other sl_ap_pe_r_'s have said do not exist


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And look! Thre's fuel stuff there that other sl_ap_pe_r_'s have said do not exist








!

Our R&D dept have been testing with higher flow FSI pumps and injectors since close to the US release of the FSI motor. Our contacts with the OEM manufacturers have allowed us to use production available items.



_Modified by vf-engineering at 1:56 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (vf-engineering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vf-engineering* »_
Our R&D dept have been testing with higher flow FSI pumps and injectors since close to the US release of the FSI motor. Our contacts with the OEM manufacturers have allowed us to use production available items.
_Modified by vf-engineering at 1:56 PM 10-20-2006_

Maybe your contacts are better than APR's then.....cause they sure seem to have a hard time.
Oh and another [email protected] said their K04 kit doesn't even come close to straining the motor.How does your setup do in that area ?
Are we gonna be having.....problems ???


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Though firm numbers and production are still about a month away...

1 month? Or 1 month vortex time?








Take your time, I can wait for my tax return! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Glad to see that fueling options are out there, despite others suggesting otherwise...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Maybe your contacts are better than APR's then.....cause they sure seem to have a hard time.
Oh and another [email protected] said their K04 kit doesn't even come close to straining the motor.How does your setup do in that area ?
Are we gonna be having.....problems ???









Is there a reason you've chosen to speak to us like this?








I won't even begin to speculate what APR is doing or why and you'll never hear me say anything negative - I have a great deal of respect for all they've done to advance our market. 
What I will say is that I wouldn't have posted what I did if we weren't able to back it up.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is there a reason you've chosen to speak to us like this?








I won't even begin to speculate what APR is doing or why and you'll never hear me say anything negative - I have a great deal of respect for all they've done to advance our market. 
What I will say is that I wouldn't have posted what I did if we weren't able to back it up.


You misunderstood me.I did say anything in a bad way.
Its just that we keep hearing from APR that they are in VERY close contact with OEM manufacturers, it just seems weird they cant get their hands on bigger injectors.
As for the second part, i am just asking if the 300 whp is a safe number for the motor.
I don't see where i have offended you ...
Cheers for the new kit, looking forward to see it in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

sorry to jump on your thread brad, but I believe I can clear some of this up by saying:
s3 injectors exist and are in decent supply
injectors large enough for the power we are developing do not.
also, its possible unbeknownst to me that there are some other injectors and pumps besides the s3 ones and that is what vfe is using.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sorry to jump on your thread brad, but I believe I can clear some of this up by saying:
s3 injectors exist and are in decent supply
injectors large enough for the power we are developing do not.
also, its possible unbeknownst to me that there are some other injectors and pumps besides the s3 ones and that is what vfe is using.

No worries, Keith.
It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that our two companies might be taking somewhat different approaches to the 2.0T BT market. More choice is more better, right?








And I've heard you mention S3 injectors a couple times now in respect to our BT kits - not sure why that is...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No worries, Keith.
It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that our two companies might be taking somewhat different approaches to the 2.0T BT market. More choice is more better, right?








And I've heard you mention S3 injectors a couple times now in respect to our BT kits - not sure why that is...









well, if they are not s3 injectors, then they are very pricey right now, do you have plans to bring the cost down?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well, if they are not s3 injectors, then they are very pricey right now, do you have plans to bring the cost down?

There we go peeps...
Do i smell a VF/APR MEGA TURBO KIT coming on ????




































....NOT.....















P.S.Oh ....and the injector must not be THAT expensive, since the price difference isn't that big...no ?


_Modified by GolfRS at 3:06 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well, if they are not s3 injectors, then they are very pricey right now...


No kidding, even though they provide us enough injectors for 4 BT kits, those Veyrons sure ain't cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

No kidding, even though they provide us enough injectors for 4 BT kits, those Veyrons sure ain't cheap










lol, and fuel consumption across that many at 1000hp sure brings the flow rates down.
might cause some problems if you sell more than say 10 kits as well since the veyron is such limited production.


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

WTF, WTF, WTF, WTF, WTF!!!!!!!!
Are you guys using Veyron injectors!??!?!??!?!?


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_At this point we haven't tried these upgrades on a DSG-equipped car, but most of the info we've collected suggests that DSG isn't up to these power increases.
Still, we intend to find out for ourselves








Initially, this kit will be available for the transverse applications, but our longitudinal app will be available soon after. 

hpa uses a dsg tranny on their 550+ hp cars-not to be a jerk but i dont understand your reasoning.also would it be possible to use injectors from the s4 and rs4 variants for larger turbo applications?excuse my ignorance as i am new to the fsi forum, but it just makes sense...to me at least lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
hpa uses a dsg tranny on their 550+ hp cars-not to be a jerk but i dont understand your reasoning.also would it be possible to use injectors from the s4 and rs4 variants for larger turbo applications?excuse my ignorance as i am new to the fsi forum, but it just makes sense...to me at least lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wondering the same thing also...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_hpa uses a dsg tranny on their 550+ hp cars-not to be a jerk but i dont understand your reasoning.also would it be possible to use injectors from the s4 and rs4 variants for larger turbo applications?excuse my ignorance as i am new to the fsi forum, but it just makes sense...to me at least lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HPA utilizes a number of upgrades internally to the DSG to get it to hold that power, an off-the-shelf DSG trans will not.
As for the S4/RS4 variants, the only injectors that are FSI would be B7 RS4, but I am not sure if they are compatible w/ the 4 cyl head.... I'm sure VF will release more information soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As for the S4/RS4 variants, the only injectors that are FSI would be B7 RS4, but I am not sure if they are compatible w/ the 4 cyl head.... I'm sure VF will release more information soon!

they do not work. 
the hp/injector ratio also means that they are not big enough.


----------



## 07_BM_GTI (May 18, 2006)

the HPA R32 that Motortrend tested was a 6 speed manual...Unless there's another DSG R32 that I don't know about.
What are the estimated release dates for the Stage 2 and 3 kits??


----------



## Farring9 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (vf-engineering)*

Wondering if maybe the injectors mentioned to be included with the kit are in addition to the stock injectors as in not the direct injection variety? If you can even answer that question right now. To me, this seems the easiest way to go, with software and a separate black box of some kind to rates on additional injector(s) upstream of the head could be controlled. Either way I am very intrigued by any BT kit for the 2.0tfsi







Cheers on the exciting news, good luck getting it out SOON!


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Farring9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Farring9* »_Wondering if maybe the injectors mentioned to be included with the kit are in addition to the stock injectors as in not the direct injection variety? If you can even answer that question right now. To me, this seems the easiest way to go, with software and a separate black box of some kind to rates on additional injector(s) upstream of the head could be controlled. Either way I am very intrigued by any BT kit for the 2.0tfsi







Cheers on the exciting news, good luck getting it out SOON!

Seems like that would defeat the purpose of FSI... moving back in technology to a regular fuel injected 2.0T. Not even sure that's possible given the design of the engine.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Farring9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Farring9* »_Wondering if maybe the injectors mentioned to be included with the kit are in addition to the stock injectors as in not the direct injection variety? If you can even answer that question right now. To me, this seems the easiest way to go, with software and a separate black box of some kind to rates on additional injector(s) upstream of the head could be controlled. Either way I am very intrigued by any BT kit for the 2.0tfsi







Cheers on the exciting news, good luck getting it out SOON!

I may be wrong about this, as I have been wrong once before in my life:
The intake manifold and cylinder head in the 2.0T FSI were designed to only flow air, and not an air and fuel mixture. You can see this difference when you look at a carburated or TBI motor and compare that to a port fuel injected motor. 
So, I may be wrong, but I don't think it's really possible to use anything BUT direct injection with our motor. Of course, if you replaced or modified some MAJOR parts you may get away with traditional port fuel injection. But since we have over 10:1 compression PLUS a turbo that makes anything but direct injection pretty difficult.
Again, I was wrong once before in my life, this could be the second time.
JD


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_But since we have over 10:1 compression PLUS a turbo that makes anything but direct injection pretty difficult.

eh, mkiv R32 is like 11.3:1 and with a turbo kit they do just fine with manifold injection.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
eh, mkiv R32 is like 11.3:1 and with a turbo kit they do just fine with manifold injection.

Most kits include a head gasket spacer that reduces compression.
The ones that run super-low boost (6psi) retain the stock compression.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Farring9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Farring9* »_Wondering if maybe the injectors mentioned to be included with the kit are in addition to the stock injectors as in not the direct injection variety? If you can even answer that question right now....

We do not use any "additional injectors" or black box drivers.








Our kits come with 4 FSi injectors to replace the stock ones.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Most kits include a head gasket spacer that reduces compression.
The ones that run super-low boost (6psi) retain the stock compression.
Dave

correctamundo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (magilson)*

Stage Two: GT28RS turbo + VF cast manifold + injectors + rail pump + GIAC 91 octane software (+ exhaust and I/C extra-cost options). 300-whp, $5250 retail.
So 5250 dollars, + (price to install if you can't do it yourself) and all we have is 80 horsepower to show? How many PSI's is this 300whp on?
I don't really see a point.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_
So 5250 dollars, + (price to install if you can't do it yourself) and all we have is 80 horsepower to show? How many PSI's is this 300whp on?
I don't really see a point.
 actually the car comes with about 180-190whp stock so you get a gain of about 120whp.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_ actually the car comes with about 180-190whp stock so you get a gain of about 120whp.

Well for those of us who are chipped already.. Add on that 500 bucks it cost to get chipped to factor into the 80 whp were gaining. I forgot to do that.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_
Well for those of us who are chipped already.. Add on that 500 bucks it cost to get chipped to factor into the 80 whp were gaining. I forgot to do that.

you are taking peak whp numbers but not considering where in the powerband it is.
You may be making 220whp on a stock Ko3 but its down low and peaky. With a larger turbo you may still make 220hp at the same point but it wll hold that and make more for another 2500rpm.. That is where the power is and what will make youre car faster.
Its not about peak power its bout area under the curve.. area that a Ko3 can't make since it can't flow enough up top.


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
you are taking peak whp numbers but not considering where in the powerband it is.
You may be making 220whp on a stock Ko3 but its down low and peaky. With a larger turbo you may still make 220hp at the same point but it wll hold that and make more for another 2500rpm.. That is where the power is and what will make youre car faster.
Its not about peak power its bout area under the curve.. area that a Ko3 can't make since it can't flow enough up top.

Good point Chris.
At 6500 the difference will be much more than just what the power peak numbers show.


----------



## Borti (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_
Good point Chris.
At 6500 the difference will be much more than just what the power peak numbers show.

Agreed, and one more thing...
Even though 80 whp is the peak difference, that is still a massive gain to me.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Borti)*

yeah, i'm excited but damn it's expensive


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_yeah, i'm excited but damn it's expensive


This comes with a pump upgrade, injectors, Uber Garret GT turbo, upgraded DV. Starts to look like a bargain







compared to the other turbo upgrades kits on the market.
But, it is a lot of Royals with cheese.


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (J. Moss)*

PD
"You may be making 220whp on a stock Ko3 but its down low and peaky."
Here are a few dynos. One stock, mine, and a couple modded. I dooon't think PEAKY is the word I would use to describe KO3S performance
































PD I would agree with you however there needs to be a larger turbo period. I've said it before and I'll say it again, KO3 = motorcycle turbo :} 
Thats partially because I love turbo lag, and I actually DO like peaky torque and Horse numbers. ( not nessicarily faster, it just feels fun to me)


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

I wouldn't call it peaky. Not like the 1.8T guys, take a look at the dyno from the "fastest stock 1.8T" guy where all his internals and turbo (K03) are stock but he has lots and lots of bolt on goodies. Now THAT's peaky. It looks like the profile of Mount Everest. Compared to us, we're not peaky.
Area under the curve? That I'll agree with. The K04 can provide more usable air for longer up the RPM band.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_PD
PD I would agree with you however there needs to be a larger turbo period. I've said it before and I'll say it again, KO3 = motorcycle turbo :} 
Thats partially because I love turbo lag, and I actually DO like peaky torque and Horse numbers. ( not nessicarily faster, it just feels fun to me)


sorry I was not clear enough. You are right that it is generally flat. I was using peaky in regards to boost and used it to describe the power.
A big turbo can be peaky in the sense that it climbs and finally makes boost right before redline. I was referring to peaky on these if you look at the torque curve it makes peak torque very quickly which is where it makes peak boost and then boost falls from there on. 
With an RS on these cars you will see probably only about 500rpm later till peak torque.. but it wil hold that much longer since the boost stays on.
The peak hp will also be higher but will be much flatter before and after.
If you put on something huge then you will have the opposite peakiness compared to stock.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_I wouldn't call it peaky. Not like the 1.8T guys, take a look at the dyno from the "fastest stock 1.8T" guy where all his internals and turbo (K03) are stock but he has lots and lots of bolt on goodies. Now THAT's peaky. It looks like the profile of Mount Everest. Compared to us, we're not peaky.
Area under the curve? That I'll agree with. The K04 can provide more usable air for longer up the RPM band.

if you look at just a chipped 1.8t they are not all that peaky.. Put on all the bolt ons for a 2.0t and it will be come much much peakier.. You asked for my boost curve in that other thread. You can see with everyting opened up I am able to run a little more boost then most other people.. But it doesn't hold it for long.. That is peaky and will reflect in a dyno curve (if I ever get there)


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*

Since we are talking about 1.8T's let me just tell you about my experiences with......... oh ****! OMG look, did anyone notice that there's a big turbo kit in this thread with real fueling solutions for your 2.0T!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

F-ing LOL.. Dude, that was hot.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_

This comes with a pump upgrade, injectors, Uber Garret GT turbo, upgraded DV. Starts to look like a bargain







compared to the other turbo upgrades kits on the market.
But, it is a lot of Royals with cheese. 


Yes it is definitely an attractive kit, but it still is trying to break the bank =]
I would love to see some dynos of it however.
Also it says nothing about downpipe, is this supposed to mate to a stock downpipe? I ask so that I know if I can use my 3" TB I have now =/


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Also it says nothing about downpipe, is this supposed to mate to a stock downpipe? I ask so that I know if I can use my 3" TB I have now =/

From what I have heard it works with an OEM style DP. But let's let VF verify.
Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (J. Moss)*

Looking forward to the release of this kit. VF should have been doing turbo kits from the get go! 1.8T VF kit!?!?


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_

This comes with a pump upgrade, injectors, Uber Garret GT turbo, upgraded DV. Starts to look like a bargain







compared to the other turbo upgrades kits on the market.
But, it is a lot of Royals with cheese. 


I agree this is a good deal for what you get. But it cost over 5000 Frostys!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (Mehr_PSI)*

$5000 might seem like a lot (which it is on the surface of it) but to have a well engineered solution that isn't throwing check engine lights all the time, runs smooth with no surging or pinging and behaves just as well as a stock car under normal conditions and a raped ape when pressed - well... you get what you pay for sometimes.
If enough people step up to the plate to buy these and time goes on we're more likely to see the price drop over time. We're just starting out here and there will be lots of development on the 2.0T as it is still fairly new in this market.
Having driven a big turbo kit on the 2.0T I can tell you there is no comparison to the 1.8T in terms of driveability and overall power - it is just as significant as the difference between 1.8T and 2.0T itself.
- jamie


----------



## nadrob7 (Aug 23, 2006)

the dsg trannies in the HPA cars are not FSI. scanned the post quickly, didn't see if that was noted.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (nadrob7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadrob7* »_the dsg trannies in the HPA cars are not FSI. scanned the post quickly, didn't see if that was noted.

the engines are FSI not the tranny


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (asylum)*

it is a lot of HP for the dollar! Having driven the car myself, i can tell all of you that it pulls all the way to redline with power to spare. The VF kit was tested on our car and there are many dyno pulls that were done at VF with our car so Nik may have some dyno charts to share with all of us soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (ABD Jason)*

Also, i have limited seat time in the car, but i am happy to answer any questions you may have about the feel of the kit, if i can...


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

Awesome, can't wait!! I ran the VF-S/C kit on my VR6's and was thoroughly pleased. I'm sure with this design, it will be the same purpose-built and cost worthy to us consumers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to the guys at VF!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

Brad,
very glad to hear you are having fun in your new job. It is awesome to hear the potentials that are coming out for this engine.
keep up the good work and keep things competitive.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

A good friend of mine had the VF SC kit on his 24V GLi and that thing moved...so civilized and excellent power when pressed...VF will not dissapoint and I am sure their kit will be well worth the money.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

Thankyou for the compliment. With several thousand units sold in the last 3 years, our supercharger kits have proven themselves around the world. 
We have been employing many exisiting hi-tech processes in-house such as CMM/Faro Arm+ Lazer scanning/ 3D-Modelling/tooling, FDA/flow test/Superflow bench/ FEA/CAD/Solidworks, CNC/8xvarious machines, 2xRotational Molding machines, Chassis Dyno, for quite some time. 
This technology and experience allows VF to create high quality products with the primary goal of meeting the needs and expectations of the VW enthusiast community.










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:37 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Can the engine hold the power of your milder kit without the use of aftermarket internals ?
What actually IS the safe HP limit of the stock internals ? APR stated the K04 doesn't even come close.How about your turbo ?


----------



## Dodge2Dub (May 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will you have a high horsepower solution for those of us with the DSG?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dodge2Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dodge2Dub* »_Will you have a high horsepower solution for those of us with the DSG?

I think its already well known the DSG is not up to the task of handling that much power.
I really think if you wanted that much HP you should have bought a manual instead of an automatic.


----------



## Dodge2Dub (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

I wish I could justify the manual, but sitting on the 405 freeway in LA for 3 hours per day precludes me from owning a manual as a daily driver. I still want the power though!! Why can't I have both????


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I think its already well known the DSG is not up to the task of handling that much power.
I really think if you wanted that much HP you should have bought a manual instead of an automatic.

No way, wait until they start coming out with stronger clutch packs and LSDs. DSG is going to be fine with BT kits, just wait and see. It's awesome techology, you know, I know it, and tuners especially know it. They will start taking advantage of it and improve it. This isn't Triptronic we're talking about here, a lot of tuning enthusiasts have DSG, including myself. Like I stated in the other thread, I am not worried about what the limitations of DSG are at this point, just give it time


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Well unfortunately its not only the availability of the parts but also the pricing.
Lets say a tuner comes up with the parts, but they cost like 2000-3000 $...would you buy them?
Oh and yeah.....Who's gonna open the DSG to install them for ya ???? I would really trust someone.....


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Why are people always trying to dog DSG. Give it time. Tuners have said they are working on it and HPA already has several cars with very high HP on DSG.
VF please keep us updated on your status with DSG, I'm sure you have alot of intrest from DSG owners.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (marf34)*

I can get a Peloquin LSD for my DSG, but the Install would take 3 months at Peloquin's facility. At least that is what Peloquin told my local dealer.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk4driver22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4driver22* »_but the Install would take 3 months at Peloquin's facility. 


Thats because they have to figure out what to do with the leftover parts after they destroy the tranny....


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Thats because they have to figure out what to do with the leftover parts after they destroy the tranny....

















The word is, they are trying to find a DSG cores to protoype on. So, I guess once we start breaking them, we will start to see upgrades for them.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (mk4driver22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4driver22* »_
The word is, they are trying to find a DSG cores to protoype on. So, I guess once we start breaking them, we will start to see upgrades for them.

so.... as soon as some DSG guys start buying BT kits?


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (mk4driver22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4driver22* »_I can get a Peloquin LSD for my DSG, but the Install would take 3 months at Peloquin's facility. At least that is what Peloquin told my local dealer.

I have there prototype 02a (number 001) in my Jetta VR6 turbo. Has held up perfectly for about 70k and 2 tranny rebuilds (I spin the teeth off of third about every 20-25k). Peloquin does great work.
I have seen a big power DSG car here with a slipping 2nd gear clutch. It had been through quite a bit of "Enthusiastic" driving at 350-400 horse. If memory serves it had less than 20k on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_
I have there prototype 02a (number 001) in my Jetta VR6 turbo. Has held up perfectly for about 70k and 2 tranny rebuilds (I spin the teeth off of third about every 20-25k). Peloquin does great work.
I have seen a big power DSG car here with a slipping 2nd gear clutch. It had been through quite a bit of "Enthusiastic" driving at 350-400 horse. If memory serves it had less than 20k on it.

Clutch slipping with high horsepower DSG applications is a common problem contrary to what some people will tell you...


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Clutch slipping with high horsepower DSG applications is a common problem contrary to what some people will tell you...









Sure, but the 6MT will slip too!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk4driver22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4driver22* »_
Sure, but the 6MT will slip too!!!









True, but there are solutions for that _right now_. I think that's the point.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mine only slips when i want it too


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

will any after market tbe that fits on to stock turbo work with this set up with out having to make modifications to the exhuast?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (dubbkidd)*

yep, its all bolt on, otherwise they would say exhaust is mandatory, which I don't beleive I read them say


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (dubbkidd)*

Yes, our GT28RS is mounted so it will mate to the stock downpipe.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very interested in this entire post, great discussion and it sounds like a great product is about to come our way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My wallet and fiance would like to have a word with you though


----------



## metaltyphoon (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_Very interested in this entire post, great discussion and it sounds like a great product is about to come our way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My wallet and fiance would like to have a word with you though









LOL. owww noooooooooooo i gonna sell my other car jsut to afford this !


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote »_RS/R: RS/S + rods and pistons (for increased strength and lower compression) + I/C. Currently, we're consistently achieving 350-whp and 310 lb-ft of torque at the wheels.

what octane is that at? 91?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
what octane is that at? 91?

Yes those numbers will apply to our 91 octane program.
Update on the upcoming VWvortex project series:
GIAC has purchased a white GTI of their own so we can build RS/S and RS/R GTIs at the same time. This series looks to be at least as fun as what VWoA did for SEMA, but the difference here will be that you guys get to watch the entire process from start to finish


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

Mossman, the turbo jetta still lives?!...ahh, the old velocity days! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








=======
From my point of view, VF's & GIAC's 2.0t project cars definitely look enticing up close and personal...The VF-Engineers are on the ball for sure, when this kit is completed expect mass appeal, and driving enjoyment to say the least~


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mossman, the turbo jetta still lives?!...ahh, the old velocity days! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








=======
From my point of view, VF's & GIAC's 2.0t project cars definitely look enticing up close and personal...The VF-Engineers are on the ball for sure, when this kit is completed expect mass appeal, and driving enjoyment to say the least~

Hi Hubert








Turbo VR6 Jetta is running great. Over 70k on the turbo kit with no problems except a trans every 20-25k. 
You guys did great at the GP. Tell Raf and Randy I said hello.


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItalianGLI* »_
No way, wait until they start coming out with stronger clutch packs and LSDs. DSG is going to be fine with BT kits, just wait and see. It's awesome techology, you know, I know it, and tuners especially know it. They will start taking advantage of it and improve it. This isn't Triptronic we're talking about here, a lot of tuning enthusiasts have DSG, including myself. Like I stated in the other thread, I am not worried about what the limitations of DSG are at this point, just give it time









If DSG is so great, why did VWofA use a manual for GTi-R?


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (reticulan)*

This might be a reach but are there any plans for offering a bt kit for B6 Passat owners ...? 6speed of course .


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (reticulan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reticulan* »_
If DSG is so great, why did VWofA use a manual for GTi-R?

Hah, I don't know. Why don't you call VWoA and ask them!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (blackkaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackkaa* »_This might be a reach but are there any plans for offering a bt kit for B6 Passat owners ...? 6speed of course . 

Absolutely - it's on our list.
We actually plan to offer RS/S and RS/R kits for all 2.0TFSI cars, and this includes suspension/brake/driveline upgrades as well.


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (reticulan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reticulan* »_
If DSG is so great, why did VWofA use a manual for GTi-R?

Maybe APR hasn't worked with DSG enough.
But here is what VWOA/HPA did last year at SEMA. DSG is great don't hate.
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
HPA replaced the base 2.5-liter engine with a twin-turbocharged, twin-intercooled, 550-horsepower variant of VW’s 3.2-liter, 240-horsepower six-cylinder V6 that powers the R32. To ensure that every bit of the torque gets to the ground in the most entertaining way possible, HPA fit VW’s highly acclaimed DSG twin-clutch transmission and 4MOTION all-wheel drive, both systems suitably modified by HPA to complement the engine’s bravura performance. A KW FIA GT 3-way coil-over race suspension and WRC-spec Brembo brake system were also installed to help harness the forces unleashed by the twin-turbo V6.


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_
To ensure that every bit of the torque gets to the ground in the most entertaining way possible, HPA fit VW’s highly acclaimed DSG twin-clutch transmission and 4MOTION all-wheel drive, both systems suitably modified by HPA



Not exactly a bolt on modification, but yeah I guess the possibilities are endless with the dsg, although costly.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_
Maybe APR hasn't worked with DSG enough.
But here is what VWOA/HPA did last year at SEMA. DSG is great don't hate.
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
HPA replaced the base 2.5-liter engine with a twin-turbocharged, twin-intercooled, 550-horsepower variant of VW’s 3.2-liter, 240-horsepower six-cylinder V6 that powers the R32. To ensure that every bit of the torque gets to the ground in the most entertaining way possible, HPA fit VW’s highly acclaimed DSG twin-clutch transmission and 4MOTION all-wheel drive, both systems suitably modified by HPA to complement the engine’s bravura performance. A KW FIA GT 3-way coil-over race suspension and WRC-spec Brembo brake system were also installed to help harness the forces unleashed by the twin-turbo V6.



yeh but manual is better


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
yeh but manual is better









how so?








I think both transmissions are awesome, they both have their strengths and weaknesses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ItalianGLI at 12:41 AM 11-3-2006_


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
yeh but manual is better









DSG is faster







I doubt many can shift a manual faster than the guys in the video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmMNRQ1GJ3o


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

what cr is the rs/r running?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_what cr is the rs/r running? 

8.8:1


----------



## shucky (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

Brad, any updates on release?


----------



## Javier de la Cruz (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hello.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We actually plan to offer RS/S and RS/R kits for all 2.0TFSI cars, and this includes suspension/brake/driveline upgrades as well.


When you say _"all"_, are you really saying *all* ???.......

.....I mean, are you including Skoda Octavia RS ????......


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Absolutely - it's on our list.
We actually plan to offer RS/S and RS/R kits for all 2.0TFSI cars, and this includes suspension/brake/driveline upgrades as well.

alright cool glad to hear that the industry is finally coming around for the New Passat's . I have been waiting for real upgrades for my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (shucky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shucky* »_Brad, any updates on release?

Nothing firm yet. We're actually trying to do a better job of not forecasting release dates till we can come closer to guaranteeing our accuracy.
But I can say we're performing durability testing on both RS/S and RS/R production kits, and so far things are looking very good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Javier de la Cruz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Javier de la Cruz* »_Hello.
When you say _"all"_, are you really saying *all* ???.......

.....I mean, are you including Skoda Octavia RS ????......





































Mechanically, most of the transverse 2.0TFSI applications will be similar enough that our kits will be easily adapted to work. The clincher is typically the ECU, but so long as each ECU application is similar enough to what we're currently working with, we'll likely be inclined to support software to use with our kits.
In regards to the Octavia RS, since it's based on the Mk5 Golf and Jetta and rated at the same 200-hp as our US-spec 2.0TFSI applications, I'd guess we'll be able to supply a kit for that car.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi brad, How about the Seat Leon Sport which was rated 182hp/185hp depending what you read, but has a BWA engine.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But I can say we're performing durability testing on both RS/S and RS/R production kits, and so far things are looking very good.

Oh god...You guys must be having A LOT of fun ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Hi brad, How about the Seat Leon Sport which was rated 182hp/185hp depending what you read, but has a BWA engine.

It'll most likely depend on the ECU - if the programming is much different from what we've already developed, it will come down to an equation that takes into consideration the amount of time necessary to develop software vs. potential demand.
Feel free to check in with Chris (one of our UK dealers) at regal-auto.co.uk for more info as it becomes available.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:08 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Oh god...You guys must be having A LOT of fun ....























Someone's gotta do it...


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ([email protected])*

I wanted to ask why you felt there was a need for upgraded internals.
I imagine that is going to increase the price of this kit to quite alot, right?
I do like the thought of having a motor capable of handling quite alot of power like in your stage 3 and then some, but have you had any true cause to do this or is it all a "just in case" scenario?
I guess what I'm asking is have you found information leading to the stock internals not being up to par to handle that kind of power or just playing it safe? (nothing wrong with that at all.)


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_I wanted to ask why you felt there was a need for upgraded internals.
I imagine that is going to increase the price of this kit to quite alot, right?
I do like the thought of having a motor capable of handling quite alot of power like in your stage 3 and then some, but have you had any true cause to do this or is it all a "just in case" scenario?
I guess what I'm asking is have you found information leading to the stock internals not being up to par to handle that kind of power or just playing it safe? (nothing wrong with that at all.)

Actually i was surprised the might be a kit for stock internals with that much power !!!
I would be more concerned about that rather than the need for upgraded internals.I do hope the stocks can handle the power...


----------



## Javier de la Cruz (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Hi brad, How about the Seat Leon Sport which was rated 182hp/185hp depending what you read, but has a BWA engine.

Hi.

I´m thinking right now that (we europeans) are a real headache for these US Tuners.......


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Javier de la Cruz)*

so what's the word? we are going nuts over this thing. I'm planning on putting my car back to stock in the next week and getting an A4. I want this kit to be out!


----------



## Ebolaville (Aug 22, 2006)

I NEED THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GIVE ME INFORMATION


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Big Turbo Upgrades From VF-Engineering/GIAC - Updates! ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

yeah i was under the impression that injectors from anything but An FSI motor are not compatible with this new motor? I know a veyron motor is the same but what are the Differences between an FSI injector and say like a greentop 440?
I only have experience with the 1.8t so I have a lot to brush up on...just stating facts...Tuning the GT28RS on the 1.8t was hard enough , I want to know about reliablity and long term effects. my experince is that even the slightest re-routing of pressure or taking away too much control from the Ecu has drastic effects on the long term lifespan of a motor...just my 2-cents.


----------



## ADDO (Oct 28, 2004)

will the software work on u.k. cars? are we to assume that the internals are as strong as the mighty 1.8 20vt?
A3 Quattro with this kit will kick s3 arse!!!!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ADDO)*

A3 2.0T Quattro making 300+ whp would do alot more then own an S3.


----------



## Ebolaville (Aug 22, 2006)

i must have this........kit and i must have information and im talkin on the pronto


----------



## 2.0wnedyou (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (Ebolaville)*

when the hell is this kit gonna be available???


----------



## liquidhg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (2.0wnedyou)*

in due time!
good things come to those who wait







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (liquidhg)*

braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (not shylo)*

So.. 
With this kit, will you be able to run it without and IC? and what are the clutch issues? if any.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (liquidhg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidhg* »_in due time!
good things come to those who wait







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Indeed. For those avid enthusiasts looking for a fix: all I can say is that our tires are bald, and Brad and I usually use up half a tank a day just running the car at 22+ psi nearly all the time. But I admit I am guilty of giving him the car with an empty tank most of the time








In between driving our supercharged 440whp 997s and supercharged 400whp E46 M3, I find that the 400+hp Gti really gets one's adrenaline pumping the quickest. You can easily run circles around other cars at almost any rpm. We cant wait to publish the plots, the power just keeps building through the rpm range. The BT is a pleaser - every time you step on the gas, you cant help but smile and just watch the boost needle just sit at 22-25psi. Most passengers grab the seat and the door handles.
We have more power on tap for those looking for a ridiculous upgrade, and we are offering in house installations. And dont forget with power you will need to improve handling. To this end we will have track trested Alcon brake, Ohlins suspension, Limited Slip Diffs, and Kevlar clutch kits. For those wondering about intercoolers, we will be offering a special aftercooler kit in addition to front mounts etc.
More info coming soon, pics etc.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In between driving our supercharged 440whp 997s and supercharged 400whp E46 M3, I find that the 400+hp Gti really gets one's adrenaline pumping the quickest. You can easily run circles around other cars at almost any rpm. We cant wait to publish the plots, the power just keeps building through the rpm range. The BT is a pleaser - every time you step on the gas, you cant help but smile and just watch the boost needle just sit at 22-25psi. Most passengers grab the seat and the door handles.


Videos! Else it never happened...


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

oh my


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

I need this like i need oxygen.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

... looking forward to some pix/dynos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

oh its happened alright. pics coming today.


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh its happened alright. pics coming today.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

feliz navibla. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

Below: So here it is. The VF/GIAC 400hp FSI BT test car. We have 2 of these cars that are co-owned between VF&GIAC. Brad, I and the engineers at GIAC beat on them as hard as we can - all in a days work!

















Below: Here are 2 of our favorite toys: the VF supercharged 400whp M3 and the 370whp BT Gti. Both meticulously tuned by GIAC. Need I say any more? 








Below: Here are the worn tires.







This car has about 900 miles on it. So you can imagine what fun we are having. But we have some pretty tidy parts that help you enjoy the power.








Below: Hopefully this neat little box of tricks will help us prevent wearing our tires out so much? By the way, we sell them too!








Below: Did I mention we also sell these too? Flywheels and kevlar clutches for the FSI motors! (you can also buy fully built motors from us). The drivetrain upgrades help put all the power that our kits create down to the ground! 









Below: 370mm Alcon brake upgrades. Just in case you want to slow down. 









Below: Oh, and here is that gadget that makes the car go faster.








Vids coming soon!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

definitely wanting the vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not shylo (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

No offense Nik, but I thought you were going to show some pics of the actual turbo kit. All you've shown is an off the shelf turbo, bbk, lsd and a gti without a bumper. 
Not running a larger FMIC on the GTI?
Dave


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_No offense Nik, but I thought you were going to show some pics of the actual turbo kit. All you've shown is an off the shelf turbo, bbk, lsd and a gti without a bumper. 
Dave
 
Yeah where the BEEF LOL







Bob.G


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any pics of the manifold and such?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmm, this thread makes a brotha wonda.. watching.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

I appreciated the teasing.
If I was building this kit though in all honesty I'd wanna keep things out of pics up until release. Why show competitors and copy cats of what you're doin and give them a chance to catch up or one up you?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

BALLLIINNN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone is local to us, you are welcome to come by for a test drive (if the car is not on the rack or dyno).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_I appreciated the teasing.
If I was building this kit though in all honesty I'd wanna keep things out of pics up until release. Why show competitors and copy cats of what you're doin and give them a chance to catch up or one up you?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone is local to us, you are welcome to come by for a test drive (if the car is not on the rack or dyno).

Well... since you're sorta below LA, and I'm kinda around San Francisco... AND you have the faster car that you are also trying to test drive... I think you should come pick me up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Well... since you're sorta below LA, and I'm kinda around San Francisco... AND you have the faster car that you are also trying to test drive... I think you should come pick me up









As much as I'd welcome that kind of road trip, I fear it might set a very dangerous precedent


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any news on the dsg's you have been testing on?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As much as I'd welcome that kind of road trip, I fear it might set a very dangerous precedent









hah, indeed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, but you could pack abunch of goodies in the back and spread joy and freebies all along the coast, like santa


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Updates?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (SchnellFowVay)*

Sure are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2991906


----------

